# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  help to translate!

## buso

hi! I would be very glad if someone can translate to me these 4 sentences: "бог отаџбина породица" and "za srbiju,srpstvo i pravoslavlje" and "Tigrovi (Arkanovci) Srbijo! Kunem ti se Bogom, sta god da se desi, ja ostajem s tobom! 
Braniti i poginuti za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje je herojski cin i raj je tim osobama siguran!
Za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje!
Otpor Srbije, cuo se do neba!
S VEROM U BOGA SLOBODA ILI SMRT " and finally "Samo Sloga 
Srbina Spasava"
thank you very much!!

----------


## JJ

I cannot speak srpski but I'll try to translate it without using any dictionaries.  Guys, is it correct?
za srbiju,srpstvo i pravoslavlje
For Serbia, Serbians and orthodox church!
"Tigrovi (Arkanovci) Srbijo!
Serbian Tigers!
Kunem ti se Bogom, sta god da se desi, ja ostajem s tobom! 
??????? youself with God, 100 years and ?? ????, I will stand with you.
Braniti i poginuti za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje je herojski cin i raj je tim osobama siguran! 
Fight and die for Serbia, Serbians and orthodox church is heroic ??? and the Heaven is for those persons ???????.
Za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje! 
For Serbia, Serbians and orthodox church!
Otpor Srbije, cuo se do neba! 
Resistance of Serbia, ??? ?? up to the sky!
S VEROM U BOGA SLOBODA ILI SMRT " and finally "Samo Sloga 
Srbina Spasava" 
With belief in God, freedom or death. Self ????? Serbian ?????? (spasava means somthing about saved/saving).

----------


## Vlacko

JJ you're right about sentences, but not exactly good translation. You found point...
I'll write in cyrillic font: 
за Србију, српство и православље [za Srbiju,srpstvo i pravoslavlje]
For Serbia, Serbian nationality and Orthodoxy 
Тигровци (Аркановци) Србијо! [Tigrovi (Arkanovci) Srbijo!]
Tigers (Arkan's) Serbia! 
Кунем ти се Богом, шта год да се деси, ја остајем с тобом! [Kunem ti se Bogom, sta god da se desi, ja ostajem s tobom!]
I swear to God, whatever happens, I stay with you! 
Бранити и погинути за Србију, српство и православље је херојски чин и рај је тим особама сигуран!  [Braniti i poginuti za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje je herojski cin i raj je tim osobama siguran!]
Defend and die for Serbia, Serbian nationality and orthodoxy is heroic act and heaven is secured for those persons!  
За Србију, српство и православље! [Za Srbiju, Srpstvo i Pravoslavlje!] 
For Serbia, Serbian nationality and orthodoxy! 
Отпор Србије, чуо се до неба! [Otpor Srbije, cuo se do neba!] 
Resistance of Serbia, was heard up to the sky! 
С ВЕРОМ У БОГА, СЛОБОДА ИЛИ СМРТ [S VEROM U BOGA, SLOBODA ILI SMRT] 
With belief in God, freedom or death.  
Само слога Србина спашава [Samo Sloga Srbina Spasava] 
Only accord saves the Serb 
These are very nationalistic stuff...

----------


## buso

thank you very much JJ and Vlacko!
yes, these sentences are very nationalistic, I found these around sites about cetniks movement ecc..

----------


## JJ

Vlacko, in Cyrillic this text is more understandable. I could guess that Кунем ти се Богом (it sounds almost like клянусь/клянёмся богом) could be i/we swear to God, and чин in this context means act (such as почин in russian) чуять - to hear in ukrainian( to feel in russian) and I would never confuse ста/шта and so on.
BTW бранить in modern russian means to abuse, although we still use поле брани as battlefield so i thought бранити means to fight.

----------


## Vlacko

JJ how do you know Serbian?

----------


## Slawnik

Здраво people! Како  сте? Јесам овде први раз и имам огрешки за  језик   ::   Молим вас да кажем ако где је моји огрешки   ::  
Надам се на ваше помоћ   ::

----------


## Vlacko

> Здраво people! Како  сте? Јесам овде први раз и имам огрешки за  језик    Молим вас да кажем ако где је моји огрешки   
> Надам се на ваше помоћ

 Здраво people! [grammaticly right]
Како  сте? [grammaticly right]
Јесам овде први раз и имам огрешки за  језик [grammaticly tottaly wrong]
Right sentence should be: *Ја сам* овде први *пут* и имам *грешака у језику* 
I suppose you wanted to say that. 
Молим вас да кажем ако где је моји огрешки [grammaticly tottaly wrong]
Молим вас да *ми кажете* где *су моје грешке* 
Надам се на ваше помоћ
Надам се *вашој помоћи* 
Slawnik you're not bad for begginer. Welcome here!  ::

----------


## Slawnik

Хвала Vlacko!  You are right, I'm only a beginer in serbian. There is a strong fraud in similarity of russian and serbian. And it's a trap for me   ::  
If I want to say something in serbian and I don't know how it to do I use russian words remaking them in serbian style and sometimes grammar   ::   That is why I need a good lernbook of serbian and OF COURSE help of native serbian sreakers as you. So I guess you will not be angry if I would do some mistakes   ::   
 Још пут хвала!

----------


## JJ

> JJ how do you know Serbian?

 Vlacko, I dont know Srpski. I'm just native Russian. There are a lot the same things in both languages, the same old slavic roots of the words. When I read the serbian sites i can easy get up to 60-70% of text, though it depends on context. Btw, raeding Bulgarian is much easyer. Polish and Czech are a bit harder to understand becouse they are not in Cyrillic.  ::

----------


## Vlacko

> Хвала Vlacko!  You are right, I'm only a beginer in serbian. There is a strong fraud in similarity of russian and serbian. And it's a trap for me   
> If I want to say something in serbian and I don't know how it to do I use russian words remaking them in serbian style and sometimes grammar    That is why I need a good lernbook of serbian and OF COURSE help of native serbian sreakers as you. So I guess you will not be angry if I would do some mistakes    
>  Још пут хвала!

 Slawnik if you have any question I'm here to help you! I'll be glad to do it.    ::  
P.S. What did you think when you wrote "Још пут хвала!"? I don't understand that sentence? 
P.S.S. Slawnik I also expect a help from you and other Russian members for me and my Russian language, which is still very weak.

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by Vlacko  JJ how do you know Serbian?   Vlacko, I dont know Srpski. I'm just native Russian. There are a lot the same things in both languages, the same old slavic roots of the words. When I read the serbian sites i can easy get up to 60-70% of text, though it depends on context. Btw, raeding Bulgarian is much easyer. Polish and Czech are a bit harder to understand becouse they are not in Cyrillic.

 JJ name of our language we write with small letters. srpski [correct], Srpski [wrong, exept in hte begining of the sentence]
That is a great illusion about simillarities between our two languages. Everyone said to me that Serbian and Russian are same languages almost, but that is as I said that is a lie. There are many same word in both languages which have completely different meaning in both languages.
E.G. : 
реч [word], речь [speach]
сахранити [to bury], сохранить [to keep]
слово [letter], слово [word]...

----------


## Antono

...or that example from Unilang   ::   понос
Russian: diarrhoea
Serbian: pride

----------


## JJ

> JJ name of our language we write with small letters. srpski [correct], Srpski [wrong, exept in hte begining of the sentence]

 I've just wrote it using the English rules.  ::   

> Everyone said to me that Serbian and Russian are same languages almost, but that is as I said that is a lie. There are many same word in both languages which have completely different meaning in both languages.
> E.G. :

 речи [speech] - речи [speeches]
сахранити [to bury], схоронить - sounds like схаранить [to have buried]
слово [letter, oration], слово [word, story - "Слово о полку Игореве"] If you want to see no simillarities - ok, let's stop useless talking about it.

----------


## Vlacko

I didn't say that there are no simillarities, absoluely oposite, there are simillarities, but they through the ages, changed their meaning... Our two languages are simillar, adn anyone who says different is lying.

----------


## Slawnik

" Још пут хвала"  I wanted to say " Thanks ones more"  One of the main difference between serbian and russian is in infinitive. We say Я хочу спросить but serbian say Ја хоћу да питам.

----------


## Vlacko

*"Thanks ones more"* could be translated *Хвала још једном!* or more poetical *Још једном хвала!* 
Yes it is, and the absense of auxilliary verb in Russian.

----------


## Slawnik

So, if you have some questions about russian leave me a private message or ask right here. I will the same (about serbian).

----------


## Vlacko

OK!  ::

----------


## djmihow

all slavik languages have some close words.. 
I was suprised that "kino" is in a lot of languages.  
do Serb, Bos, and Croation use KAK? I know Russian does, and Polish uses Yak. 
I know Godzina is in Bosnian as well for hour?

----------


## TATY

> all slavik languages have some close words.. 
> I was suprised that "kino" is in a lot of languages.  
> do Serb, Bos, and Croation use KAK? I know Russian does, and Polish uses Yak. 
> I know Godzina is in Bosnian as well for hour?

 Ukrainian uses Як

----------


## Slawnik

Serbian, Bosnian and croatin use KAK as both KAO and KAKO.

----------


## Stjepan

> all slavik languages have some close words.. 
> I was suprised that "kino" is in a lot of languages.

 Yes, many languages have kino.  I think the word is originally german though.    

> I know Godzina is in Bosnian as well for hour?

 "Godina" is year in Croatian, Bosnian, and Serbian.  Hour is "sat".  In the dialect of Croatian that my family speaks we also say "ura".  Comes from the italian word "hora"

----------


## djmihow

> Originally Posted by djmihow  all slavik languages have some close words.. 
> I was suprised that "kino" is in a lot of languages.   Yes, many languages have kino.  I think the word is originally german though.      
> 			
> 				I know Godzina is in Bosnian as well for hour?
> 			
> 		  "Godina" is year in Croatian, Bosnian, and Serbian.  Hour is "sat".  In the dialect of Croatian that my family speaks we also say "ura".  Comes from the italian word "hora"

 Thanks for clearing that up, it's pretty neat/weird/amazing how languages change stuff as they move away... 
Might I ask how you say "Yes" , "No"  "Thank you" and "Your Welcome?"

----------


## Antono

Stjepan, "Kino" is in German the short form of "Kinematograph" (nobody uses Kinomatograph anymore, it's from the 19th century  ::  )) and it derived from the Greek genitive form of "kinema" (movement) => "kinematos", and from the Greek word "graphein" (to write).

----------


## Stjepan

> Might I ask how you say "Yes" , "No"  "Thank you" and "Your Welcome?"

 Yes - Da
No - Ne
Thank you - Hvala
You're welcome - Nema na čemu or molim.  Molim has a other uses too, like saying please and literally means more like "I beg" but you say it after someone says hvala to you, like "your welcome" in english..  It's kind of like German bitte.

----------


## Vlacko

> Serbian, Bosnian and croatin use KAK as both KAO and KAKO.

 No, Serbian, Bosnian and Croatian don't use KAK!

----------


## Antono

That's what he has said.  ::

----------


## Vlacko

Oh...yes, thanks Antono.  ::

----------


## buso

Hi Valcko,
can I ask you just a little thing??
what's the meaning of the three fingers? do you understand what I mean?
thank you?

----------


## Vlacko

Three fingers symbolizes freedom. Three fingers, make F. F like freedom.

----------


## buso

great Vlacko thank you very much

----------

